# Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....



## velos (21. März 2007)

gibt der Stein irgendwelche Giftige Stoffe ab?

Gruß
Peter der gerade den Pflanzfilter einrichtet.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

Hallo Peter,

anscheinend weiß keiner eine Antwort oder Deine Frage ist einfach untergegangen. 
Soweit mir bekannt, geben die Porotonsteine nichts schädliches an das Wasser ab.

Wie hast Du es nun gemacht? Vielleicht lieferst Du uns in einiger Zeit einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu?!


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

Hallo

Portonsteine sind unbedenklich !
im Gegenteil sie sind ein unglaublich guter/s

_Bakterien-rasen-träger
Klein-tier-versteck_   

schau mal hier 

http://depatisnet.dpma.de:80/Depati...f85ca84654a54f4bbaf6f9e2399b4f48&stamp=113251

* Einsteigersuche
* suchen nach 

DE000010026369A1	[DE] Doppelstöckiger Bachlauf für Gartenteiche mit Klarwassergarantie
_
dann auf pdf- anzeige drücken
_

hier wird auch mit Poroton gearbeitet 
übrigens ein sehr interessantes (Patent) 

mfG

mfG


----------



## Cletric (30. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

Seit ihr sicher dass sich nasser Porotonstein nicht in Einzelteile zerlegt
wenns gefriert?


----------



## KamiSchami (30. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

sorry, jetzt muss ich doch nochmal fragen: was sind den porotonsteine? gruss kami


----------



## Uli (30. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

hallo kami,
poroton sind diese rötlichen gitterziegel.
gruß uli


----------



## KamiSchami (31. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

und wofür braucht man di? abtrennungen? gruss kami


----------



## bonsai (31. März 2007)

*AW: Darf Porotonstein in den Pflanzfilter oder....*

Moin,

Wer genug Platz hat, kann aus Poroton den Biofilter bauen.
Im Koi-Zentrum Nord in Sittensen wird ein 80 m³ Teich nur mit Poroton und Pflanzen gefiltert.
Der Teich ist ne Wucht.
Ich habe die Ziegel zum abtrennen einzelner Teichbereiche genommen oder Stelle meine Pflanzenkörbe darauf. Darüber hinaus sind die Löcher im Ziegl herrliche Verstecke für den Krebsnachwuchs.
Im Spätherbst lege ich in den tieferen Stellen immer einige aus, damit die Krebse im Winter, wenn sie die obere Pflanzterrasse mit den vielen Verstecken verlassen, genügend ruhige Plätze für den Winter finden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------

